# Bait Caster Newbie



## MadCatX (Jul 14, 2010)

Alright guys, I use spin casters almost exclusively. BUT in the event I happen to find a few dollars to save for a bait caster...what would be a good reel for a newbie..not looking to break the bank here because ALL of my before attempts with a bait caster have been just shameful.

LOL any help would be appreciated.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 14, 2010)

The Daiwa Viento is one of the best (and used to be a high end reel) for beginners... https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Team_Daiwa_Viento_Casting_Reels/descpage-TDVI.html

You can pick up a used one, or a brand new one for $120 from TackleWarehouse. I would spend a little money on them because they last longer, and they are generally made better than the ones you can get for $60-70.


----------



## Brine (Jul 14, 2010)

As a newbie, here is a thread from not so long ago that I think has alot of valuable information.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=6742&hilit=baitcaster+help


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 14, 2010)

Cabelas Prodigy baitcasters are a good start. Currently on sale:

https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&_DAV=MainCatcat20166-cat20331&id=0053216122487a&navCount=1&podId=0053216&parentId=cat20331&masterpathid=&navAction=push&catalogCode=9IS&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true


----------



## Porta Jon (Jul 14, 2010)

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10205099_100001001_100000000_100001000_100-1-1

I am a huge fan of the Browning Citori. Tough to get it to backlash and has plenty of power to pull those big boys out from heavy cover. I own 2 of them and will not purchase anything "higher" end anymore becuase they out perform all of my higher gear.


----------



## cavman138 (Jul 14, 2010)

I guess this thread will give me another opportunity to plug the BPS Extreme. Great reel for the money in my opinion.


----------



## MadCatX (Jul 15, 2010)

Guys - awesome information thank you. I am still reading the other thread. I would really like to try out the bait caster.

Some of the things I have noticed so far.

Go ahead and pay for a decent reel - seems like what you pay for is what you get
PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE
With skill comes range
"Thumb Training" is key
Know your equipment and understand the drags.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 15, 2010)

with the viento, you can dial it down to where you don't need to use your thumb...

I've got a spare if you want to try one out... PM me your address

It's not the best Viento I have, but it still casts good and you can learn on it


----------



## MadCatX (Jul 15, 2010)

What do you want for it?


----------



## russ010 (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't wanna sell it... I just said I'd let you use it because it's not being used right now (it's the wife's... but she's not fishing right now and won't miss it)

Fish with it for a month or so to see if you like it - then go get one while they are on clearance for $120


----------



## MadCatX (Jul 15, 2010)

Sent you a PM. - thanks!!


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice Russ! Member karma is at an all time high =D>


----------



## fender66 (Jul 21, 2010)

You guys have convinced me to give the BC another try. Here's a question that I haven't seen addressed yet.

Since I have used spinning reels for nearly 40 years, I cast right handed, but reel in with my left hand. *Would I be better off using a left hand Bait Caster?* It seems to make more sense to me.

Great thread. Very encouraging with great responses!


----------



## fender66 (Jul 21, 2010)

Now see what you guys did! I just called Tackle Warehouse and ordered one of these.

Abu Garcia REVO STX Casting Reel 2009 Model. Got a rod coming with it!

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Abu_Garcia_REVO_STX_Casting_Reel_2009_Model/descpage-AGRST.html

Should be here in Friday. Wish me luck!


----------



## russ010 (Jul 21, 2010)

fender66 said:


> Now see what you guys did! I just called Tackle Warehouse and ordered one of these.
> 
> Abu Garcia REVO STX Casting Reel 2009 Model. Got a rod coming with it!
> 
> ...



you'll like it... my buddy has converted all of his baitcasters to these - he now has 5 or 6

I've got the Skeet Reese Abu Revos... which are now discontinued since he has his own line of reels coming out to match his rods - and wouldn't you guess.... they are about $180 cheaper #-o


----------



## MadCatX (Jul 21, 2010)

Man Alive - 7:1:1 Ratio


----------



## MadCatX (Jul 21, 2010)

So you're talking about 100 bucks?


----------



## russ010 (Jul 21, 2010)

MadCatX said:


> So you're talking about 100 bucks?



yea if you're talking about the new skeet reels - https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/icast10.html?ccode=WMRLSK


----------



## MadCatX (Jul 21, 2010)

Indeed - nice!


----------



## fender66 (Sep 8, 2010)

fender66 said:


> Now see what you guys did! I just called Tackle Warehouse and ordered one of these.
> Abu Garcia REVO STX Casting Reel 2009 Model. Got a rod coming with it!
> https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Abu_Garcia_REVO_STX_Casting_Reel_2009_Model/descpage-AGRST.html
> Should be here in Friday. Wish me luck!



UPDATE: Like my baitcaster so much....I have another on it's way.


----------



## poolie (Sep 8, 2010)

fender66 said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > Now see what you guys did! I just called Tackle Warehouse and ordered one of these.
> ...



Nothing better than a good bait caster  Glad you like um.


----------



## MadCatX (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah I am going to put a BPS Pro Qualifier to work this weekend.


----------



## fender66 (Sep 8, 2010)

fender66 said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > Now see what you guys did! I just called Tackle Warehouse and ordered one of these.
> ...




One of the reasons I like it so much is that I feel every little bump in my hand...NOT the rod, but actually IN MY HAND. That is amazing to me and a real edge on fishing that I've been missing all along.


----------



## MadCatX (Sep 9, 2010)

My neighbor said once you go bait caster you wont fish anything else. I dunno - i like using big open faces for bait fishing.


----------



## piedmontNC (Sep 10, 2010)

fender66 said:


> One of the reasons I like it so much is that I feel every little bump in my hand...NOT the rod, but actually IN MY HAND. That is amazing to me and a real edge on fishing that I've been missing all along.



One of the things that sold me on baitcasters years ago was the difference in using them for spinnerbaits and crankbaits vs. spinning reels. With spinning reels the throb or wiggle would just be overwhelming. With a baitcast reel I could feel every rock and twig they'd bounce off of. Still need that spinning reel for throwing lures less than 1/4 oz though.


----------

